# Testing Ford 4000 Starter Solenoid.



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Was a fairly nice day here so I hobbled down to the shed to turn the tractors over. It has been awhile. The bendex is not working on the NAA. Just the high pitched starter spin with no engagement. That one will have to come out to repair. The 4000 cranked over 4-5 rotations and stopped. The second try the positive terminal sparted, but nothing else. Now it will not even click. When I can I will take apart and clean the electric connections. If it is the solenoid on top of the starter, is there enough room to just take the solenoid off and put back together, or does the entire starter have to come out. I would prefer the latter but I am weight restricted to a max of 5 pounds for the near future. Also, can you test the solenoid independant of the starter. I have always tested a starter with the solenoid intact.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

A lot of worry ovee nothing. I started with the basics of checking all the wiring. Did not take long. The main cables were fine. The small wire from the key switch to the tab on the solenoid gad a loop after going thru the firewall that was broke internally. Replaced the wire from the firewall to the solenoid tab and everything works now as it should.


----------

